

Show HN: Shake – Create Legal Documents From Your Phone - sridvijay
http://www.shakelaw.com/

======
sridvijay
\- No Lawyers. \- No fees. \- Upcoming iPad and Android app. \- Companies can
use their own documents and send them to normal people to sign (pre-launch
[[http://www.shakelaw.com/product/#business]](http://www.shakelaw.com/product/#business\]))

Here to answer any questions!

